# Rex grigg



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Has anybody heard from him? I sent him 2 emails following my fert order but have no reply? I made my order on the 21st of April. so its one day short of a week and my ferts arnt in my hand and i havent gotten a reply. I dont wanna be rude and file a paypal report but it looks like its gonna be that way. 

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

"FIRST THINGS FIRST. I'M NOT YOUR SLAVE. IF YOU PLACE AN ORDER TODAY AND THEN GET PISSED TOMORROW BECAUSE I HAVE NOT YET HAD A CHANCE TO ANSWER AN EMAIL YOU SENT AND WANT TO CANCEL THEN DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME OR MY TIME BY PLACING THE ORDER IN THE FIRST PLACE. SEVERAL PEOPLE HAVE PULLED THAT **** LATELY AND IT'S GETTING OLD QUICK. PEOPLE HAVE PLACED A REGULATOR ORDER AND THEN TWO DAYS LATER FILED A PAYPAL DISPUTE FOR NON-DELIVERY. PEOPLE HAVE ORDERED A REGULATOR ON FRIDAY AT 8:30 IN THE MORNING AND THEN CANCLED THE ORDER 26 HOURS LATER BECAUSE I DIDN'T ANSWER AN EMAIL. WTF IS WRONG WITH SOME OF YOU?"

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/payment.html

I do ALL my dry fert business with griggs and he has a F/T job the ferts are a hobby turned side business. He WILL get back to you especially if you sent payment. Every time ive ordered its been shipped late friday or early saturday no matter what day I order them.
Give him a bit and he will fulfill your order.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Elliot,

Mr. Grigg and me dislike each other very much, but I got to say I do believe he will not rip you off.

--Nikolay


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats why i order mine from gla, or aquariumfertilizer.com. They will come in less that a week.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

whitedevil, make no mistake i have read his no BS page I GOT IT. i read it three times. I as well have a FULL TIME JOB ITS CALLED THE ARMY!!! I work till they tell me to stop.But, the fact that i have not gotten anykinda response from him is unacceptable. if your gonna run a side buisness then run it. if not then dont run it. it has been a week and i dont have my crap that i need. UNDERSTAND!!! If i wanted to get my stuff more than a week later i would have ordered it from friggin china. it has not been 24 hrs it has been over 144 hrs. and now i am going to complain. 

onto a lighter note. i dont believe he would rip me off however, as i have stated it has been a week with not response NOT THE NEXT DAY!!!. 

so back to my main question.. has anybody heard from him lately. the reason i ask is i want to make sure he is not in the hospital or on buissness or something before i file a dispute. thoes would be legit reasons for not being able to send my stuff. however, if he is at home or working and 8 hr day and then not keeping up iwth that then it is acceptalbe.

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

for ferts in a hurry go to aquariumfertilizer.com, its the only place that I have ever bought from that the last few time I have bought something from them, within hours they have shipped it. Amazing!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Bigstick120!!!!


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I used to have that F/T job too. 

I can try and email him tonight but I do recall emailing him last week for the Co2 tank gaskets and no response yet either. I got his number but its packed away in a box in the POD right now so its really no help but I can try and ill have my pops try(for some reason he gets emails quick from griggs, dunno if its the USN address or what but he does get fast responses)

I totally understand your frustration, Im still waiting on an aquascape from aquariumplants.com thats nearly 12 months overdue now.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks whitedevil i appreciate that.

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

He is an older jarhead so wouldnt suprise me if he was giving the VA a helluva time lol. Ill do what I can to contact him, I dunno if me being a vet and him knowing it has anything to do with the shipments, I really wouldnt think so but you never really do know. He has always fulfilled and gotten back to me so Ill try my best but I cant guarantee anything.
Mos? 
Its changed but I was 63B 10K and under no track LWM down at relaxin jackson before the jihads got uppity. I saw kosovo and then discharge few months later BOOM and im having a heck of a time reenlisting due to the wife and my back


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

all source intelligence analyst.... hopefully soon to be helicoper pilot and warrent officer.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Good luck on the WO advancement if it happens. I got out as a specialist, was one away from E-5 when I discharged. Now all I want to do is sit behind a .50 and be left alone lol


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ha ha!!


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

WhiteDevil said:


> I totally understand your frustration, Im still waiting on an aquascape from aquariumplants.com thats nearly 12 months overdue now.


I don't believe that! They probably can't get what you ordered! This has happened to me. Just ask for a refund and they process it in 24 hrs.

BTW My son is a 2Lt in Afghanistan. Is that bad?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a feeling Rex's health may have sidelined him. There are no responses from him on his forum for quite awhile. I do believe he would never rip off anyone in the hobby. I had paced an order with him back at the beginning of the year and never heard from him. I placed a PayPal issue and got refunded. I do hope he is able to return to the hobby. He carries quality ferts at the best prices. He probably makes next to nothing on these sales. He does it for the sake of the hobby.

DO NOT POST ANYTHING LIKE THIS ON TPT. You'll get whacked with a warning. I hate TPT.

I no longer trust GLA after receiving very low quality ferts at very high prices. I had to toss them. The KNO3 had ammonia and stunk bad. The GH booster would have major problems dissolving and leave my tank cloudy for hours. Complaining was useless.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

you know newt i finally must say i thought i was going crazy. 

TPT has very strict guide lines and the are like big brother over there. i have it connected to my google reader and i see everytying that gets posted and they warn and close lots of threads. and you just re inforced my thought and made me sane again.

what is rex's user name?

thanks
Elliot

oh and i filed a complaint so i can just get my money back.


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

This isnt good, i just ordered a regulator from him, guess ill have to source out the parts myself.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

TPT seems to have an incredible fear of legal issues, so they've effectively banned any kind of reviews - stores, vendors, just about anything!

They cite a case where a legal debacle occurred after forum users criticized a store, but that situation was a bizarre one-off and anyone who reads the history of it will see that it's unlikely to happen again.

And of course, sites like Yelp.com and the multitude of others like it show is that online reviews can be easily handled. But TPT has gone with this talking point of 'no reviews' and there are a few rule happy mods over there who sit around all day giving out infractions. 

It's a bit sad, but I really like that forum otherwise.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ya TPT gets 5 to 8times the message traffic of APC and has a wealth of knowledge however they limit it when they start micromanaging the threads. i wish APC got as much message traffic as they did. 

thanks
Elliot

oh does Rex Grigg have an account with them?


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm actually nervous to even criticize anything at TPT since there is a mod there that keeps in eye on my big mouth 

RG has an account there, I'm sure, because I've seen his posts. However, I don't think he's posted in some time. I think that when someone writes the kind of copy/language on their website like he did, you can't really be surprised when he's not providing customer service like other stores do.

He's a self proclaimed independent guy who doesn't want any BS, and he even says that he's not providing any high level service. When I read that, I decided not to order from him but I think he can do business however he wants to.

I have read on forums that he's dealing with some health problems so maybe that is why he's been out of touch.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

One more comment to take this thread farther off topic . I pretty much gave up visiting APC for the last couple of years due to the lower traffic. After coming back lately I've found APC to have more diversity on topics such as fertilizing and how to manage a tank which causes one to think a bit more for themselves rather than just accepting certain techniques as being all there is. The general atmosphere on APC also seems more mature.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

jeff5614 said:


> One more comment to take this thread farther off topic . I pretty much gave up visiting APC for the last couple of years due to the lower traffic. After coming back lately I've found APC to have more diversity on topics such as fertilizing and how to manage a tank which causes one to think a bit more for themselves rather than just accepting certain techniques as being all there is. The general atmosphere on APC also seems more mature.


Yea even after just 6 months I can kind of see that. TPT is like being at a huge party with people of all types, and APC is kind of like that smaller but awesome conversation that is going on in the corner.

Ok, that's a crappy analogy.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

doubleott05 said:


> ya TPT gets 5 to 8times the message traffic of APC and has a wealth of knowledge however they limit it when they start micromanaging the threads. i wish APC got as much message traffic as they did.
> 
> thanks
> Elliot
> ...


Not to long ago APC had more traffic than TPT. Most members used both sites but lots left this site for reasons unknown (to me any way). I have always liked this site better and I cant figure out the loss of members. A lot of TPT members are rude; not so here. Better software here too.

Rex had his own forum for a long time at TPT. He has not been active since getting his own website. He had been ill and came bach doing shipments very sporatically then had some computer and software issues. I really think he may be sidelined with illness.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

jeff5614 said:


> .................I've found APC to have more diversity on topics such as fertilizing and how to manage a tank which causes one to think a bit more for themselves rather than just accepting certain techniques as being all there is. The general atmosphere on APC also seems more mature.


Well said


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Newt said:


> Not to long ago APC had more traffic than TPT. Most members used both sites but lots left this site for reasons unknown (to me any way). I have always liked this site better and I cant figure out the loss of members. A lot of TPT members are rude; not so here. Better software here too.


I agree 100%


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 3, 2011)

Also la aquaria has better prices than most places I've seen on dry ferts, lower shipping too. They ship fast also.


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

Newt said:


> Not to long ago APC had more traffic than TPT. Most members used both sites but lots left this site for reasons unknown (to me any way). I have always liked this site better and I cant figure out the loss of members. A lot of TPT members are rude; not so here. Better software here too.


One of the banners here always takes long time to load. 
At TPT, I could start reading a thread within 5 sec.
Here is nearly 9-10 sec.

Disabling JavaScript can skip it but...


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

that dosent bother me


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

I bounce between a few forum but fined I'm starting to spend more time here and just go to TPT for the swop and shop 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

This was my first planted tank forum that I discovered, but after browsing around a few of the others, this is also the best forum, and I fully believe that. I worked at several pet stores, and would also send people to this site for information. I think the only other fish site I commonly visit is TheKrib. And I usually do business through aquariumfertilizer.com, both personally and when I help out the LFS. Great service to both locations; good prices and quick delivery.


----------



## larams (May 7, 2011)

If Rex has a problem running his "side business" for what ever reason maybe he should do the hobby he supposedly cares so much about a favor and shut down his website.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

larams said:


> If Rex has a problem running his "side business" for what ever reason maybe he should do the hobby he supposedly cares so much about a favor and shut down his website.


If you're sick and in the hospital or sick and too weak to get to the room above the garage you cant shut it down. Read thru his last few posts on his forum it may give you some insight.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok ill go read it.... in the meantime i still have not been in contact with him.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 3, 2011)

he is obviously having issue and has been totally out of communication for a while now. Luckily there are other sources with better attitudes, service, prices, faster shipping and an actual shopping cart function instead of paypal and pray.


----------



## larams (May 7, 2011)

Newt said:


> If you're sick and in the hospital or sick and too weak to get to the room above the garage you cant shut it down. Read thru his last few posts on his forum it may give you some insight.


Someone is paying the bills that keep the site up right? An effort is being made to keep that website operational. If Rex is sick then somebody is doing it for him.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

It's been months, so I think it's fair criticism when you are actively accepting money from people and have had weeks/months in which to simply turn off the site.

I remember when I was recovering from emergency brain surgery - pretty tough stuff. I had gone from having my business in full swing to being laid up in a matter of minutes, with no preparation.

On the 5th day, I had my wife talk to an associate who sent out a few notices to business contacts, etc. and put a notice on my business site that things were interrupted. 

I mean, come on 

People are sending money! It's pretty easy to just turn off the site.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i agree with dave.... 100%


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

larams said:


> Someone is paying the bills that keep the site up right? An effort is being made to keep that website operational. If Rex is sick then somebody is doing it for him.


So did you sign up for this site just to knock Rex?

Do you have knowledge as to what it costs to run a site like that and what is required to, as you say, keep it operational? I doubt it or you would have written what you did. Without facts yoiu just have another opinion.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

I have that knowledge. I've owned an internet company for many years. It is trivial to turn off a website - a single email to the ISP would move it to a parked state, in a pinch.


----------



## larams (May 7, 2011)

Newt said:


> So did you sign up for this site just to knock Rex?
> 
> Do you have knowledge as to what it costs to run a site like that and what is required to, as you say, keep it operational? I doubt it or you would have written what you did. Without facts yoiu just have another opinion.


Right, and of course your opinion has much greater value than the rest of us. If you had any facts you would have presented them to us already but you don't.

Bottom line is Rex has a storefront on the web that is accepting orders and money from people for months and these people are being ripped off. I don't see how you can come on here and get offended and start insulting people for giving out warnings. So what if I signed up for that purpose? At least I'm helpful to fellow hobbyists. Your not helping anyone accept maybe Rex.

Also isn't it ironic that you would bring up my joining this forum for the purpose of posting in this thread. Which is actually quite true and I don't have a problem admitting it. But it is funny that you yourself have done the very same thing joining forums for the sole purpose of posting in a Rex Grigg topic. That was several moths ago and here you are still promoting Rex as a good guy. How many people do you think sent Rex payment for items never received over that time period?

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f24/those-that-use-rex-grigg-for-ferts-139452-3.html


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm locking this thread. No flame wars, please!


----------

